# Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten



## 98romi (5. Mai 2014)

*Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Hallo PCGHX-Community,

Ich (und joneskey98) planen, dass wir demnächst bei einem Fujitsu Celsius W280 die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil aufrüsten, da das momentan verbaute Netzteil wahrscheinlich zu schwach für die neue Grafikkarte wäre.

Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube, dass momentan eine Nvidia Quadro FX 580 verbaut ist.
Ich habe noch eine deutlich leistungsstärkere GTX 460 Zuhause, welche ich gerne einbauen würde:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (GV-N460OC-1GI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beim Netzteil ist momentan eins mit 300W verbaut. Zuhause habe ich noch dieses hier:
Xilence Eco Series 450W ATX 2.2 (SPS-XP450.(12)G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sowohl das Netzteil als auch die Grafikkarte haben vorher in einem anderen PC gute Dienste geleistet. 
Auch wenn ich glaube, dass das Netzteil nicht absolutes Highend ist, aber hauptsache es tut seine Dienste und explodiert nicht dabei 

Hier mal das Datenblatt des Fujitsu Celsius W280:
http://globalsp.ts.fujitsu.com/dmsp/Publications/public/db_celsius_w280_redhat_de.pdf

Die verbaute CPU ist ein i5-760.


Kann man in diesen PC die GTX 460 und dieses Netzteil von Xilence einbauen?? Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass 450W reichen sollten.

Beim Netzteil muss man beim Einbau eventuell etwas mit dem Akkuschrauber nachhelfen (ist ja schließlich auch ein Fertig-PC), aber das sollte doch kein Problem sein, oder?? 

So sieht der PC aus:
http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/098657/4/fujitsu_celsius_w280.jpg
http://www.siegle-workstations.de/images/product_images/info_images/img_6573.jpg

MFG, 98romi


----------



## SaftSpalte (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Das ist doch ein Einsteiger Workstation PC . 

Das Netzteil würde ich nicht holen . Mal grob gesehen scheint das nicht gerade der Hit zu sein wenn man kurz Googeln tut 

Was wird mit dem pc eigentlich gemacht ? Spielen ? CAD Programme ? oder Sonstiges ?




> Beim Netzteil muss man beim Einbau eventuell etwas mit dem Akkuschrauber nachhelfen (ist ja schließlich auch ein Fertig-PC), aber das sollte doch kein Problem sein, oder??



Ne , nicht unbedingt . Mit einem passendem und anständigen Schraubenzieher muss man das nicht .


----------



## Shaav (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Ich glaube keines der Netzteile eignet sich dafür. Soll das ein Spiele-PC werden oder warum der Aufwand?


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Du kannst sowohl die Grafikkarte als auch das Netzteil in den PC einbauen.

Auch wenn das Netzteil nicht das beste ist, macht es keinen Sinn extra ein neues zu kaufen wenn du das Xilence eh zuhause hast.


----------



## SaftSpalte (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*



> Xilence Eco Series 450W ATX 2.2 (SPS-XP450.(12)G)




Funktioniert zwar . Aber eine Garantie kann ich dir nicht geben das es Langlebig läuft ,geschweige Stabil .


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Schraub den PC doch mal auf und mach davon mal 'nen paar Fotos.

Sicher, dass die verwendeten Komponenten alle ATX kompatibel sind? Weil viele OEM Netzteile liefern nur noch +12V. Inklusive +12V Standby Spannung....

Das 'andere Netzteil' ist ganz sicher keine Steigerung in irgendeinem Punkt zu dem vorhandenen 300W Gerät!!


----------



## 98romi (5. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schraub den PC doch mal auf und mach davon mal 'nen paar Fotos.
> 
> Sicher, dass die verwendeten Komponenten alle ATX kompatibel sind? Weil viele OEM Netzteile liefern nur noch +12V. Inklusive +12V Standby Spannung....
> 
> Das 'andere Netzteil' ist ganz sicher keine Steigerung in irgendeinem Punkt zu dem vorhandenen 300W Gerät!!



Aber normale ATX-Netzteile liefern doch auch +12V. Also sollte doch das passen oder meinst du das irgendwie anders??

Du meinst also wirklich, dass das momentan verbaute 300W Netzteil besser als das 450W Netzteil von Xilence ist, odet versteh ich da jetzt was falsch??

Edit:
Was für eine Standby-Spannung haben denn normale ATX-Netzteile??

Ach ja, ich habs vorhin vergessen zu sagen, der PC soll zum Zocken verwendet werden.

2. EDIT:
GANZ WICHTIG: 
ICH HAB MICH VORHIN VERTAN, DER PC IST KEIN CELSIUS W280, SONDERN EIN CELSIUS W380. KANN DAS BITTE EIN MODERTATOR IM TITEL ÄNDERN??

Oder kann das ein "normaler" PCGH-User auch?


----------



## Valdasaar (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Schauts da drinnen so aus? 

https://www.google.at/search?q=Fuji..._workstation_intel_core_i5_248609670;1280;718


----------



## joneskey98 (5. Mai 2014)

Ja das sollte er sein. Ich hab das vorgängermodell bei mir stehen.

Ein stinknormales atx Nt ist aber kleiner als das verbaute 300w vin Fujitsu.

Also 98romi hat recht... da muss man mit nem 4er Bohrer (oder ein 3er   ) nachelfen, das die löcher passen. 

Zu den Anschlüssen vom Fujitsu Nt.
Das fällt unter Umständen gleich aus dem rennen, da es nur 
1x ATX2
1x CPU 4pin
2x Molex
2x Sata

Anschlüsse hat. Die Gtx460 hat laut meines Wissen 2 PCI-Strom Anschlüsse hat. Beim Xilence habe wir 1 regulär und 1 mit einem 
Molex--> PCI strom adapter benutzt.

Da das Fujitsu nur 2 Molex hat (und einen braucht das Dvd Laufwerk ) glaube ich das 2 pci adapter an einem Molex zu viel für die Kabel sind. Ist das so, oder geht das?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*



98romi schrieb:


> Aber normale ATX-Netzteile liefern doch auch +12V. Also sollte doch das passen oder meinst du das irgendwie anders??


Ja, die Stecker sind ganz anders und es gibt keine +5VSB, nur +12V Standby.
Da kannst ein normales ATX Netzteil vergessen. Nicht mal mit modden geht...



98romi schrieb:


> Du meinst also wirklich, dass das momentan verbaute 300W Netzteil besser als das 450W Netzteil von Xilence ist, odet versteh ich da jetzt was falsch??


Ja, weil das 300W Gerät, das in dem Teil drin ist, ein hochwertiges Gerät von einem sehr guten Hersteller stammt. Darunter Liteon, Asetek, Delta, Hipro...

Beim Xilence kommt das ganze von einem unbekannten Hersteller (vermutlich HEC), ist dazu aber auch noch fürchterlich überlabelt, so dass das ganze unterm Strich aufs gleiche raus kommt. Du gewinnst hier also rein gar nichts.

Aber mach doch mal 'nen Bild von dem Aufkleber des Gerätes und lads hier hoch (Seriennummern unkenntlich machen!)


98romi schrieb:


> Edit:
> Was für eine Standby-Spannung haben denn normale ATX-Netzteile??


+5VSB ist die normale Standy Spannung...



98romi schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich habs vorhin vergessen zu sagen, der PC soll zum Zocken verwendet werden.


Da wärs vielleicht zu überlegen, alles neu zu kaufen...


----------



## joneskey98 (5. Mai 2014)

Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabelmanagement ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele auf diesem Pc selbst. Das anspruchsvollste ist Burnout Paradise. Das läuft auf Ultra prima!!
Somit werden ich und 98romi nicht das ganze zeug in die Tonne treten und was neues kaufen.

Würde das 300w mit Adaptern zu Pci strom für alles zusammen reichen.

Bzw packt ein Molex Kabel 2x Pci adapter und 460 daran?


----------



## 98romi (5. Mai 2014)

Passt da eine GTX 460 rein??

http://42.img.avito.st/1280x960/581352042.jpg

In diesem Link sieht man so ne komische "Tür", die man vorher öffnen muss (joneskey98 weiß glaub ich was ich mein  ).

Für mich sieht das so aus, dass man durch diese komische Tür keine lange Grafikkarte einbauen kann.

Oder kann mir jemand sagen, ob man vielleicht doch eine längere Grafikkarte reinbauen kann??

Edit:
@Stefan Payne:
Glaubst du würde das 300W-Netzteil wirklich eine GTX 460 und einen i5 760 packen??

2. Edit:
Ich hab nachgerechnet, das Xilence schafft 300W auf der 12V-Schiene.

Auf 12V1 11A und auf 12V2 14A, macht zusammen 25A, also 300W.

Wie viel braucht denn ein PC mit ner GTX 460?


----------



## joneskey98 (5. Mai 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Passt da eine GTX 460 rein??
> 
> http://42.img.avito.st/1280x960/581352042.jpg
> 
> ...



Meine ati fire gl v5600 ist mega lang. Da sollte ne 460 reinpassen. Nur mit  Ide auf Sata adaptern die groß sind sollte man es echt nicht übertreiben, so wie ich 

In dieser Tür kann man 4x Hdds reischieben ist ne gute Idee von Fujitsu ..


----------



## eXquisite (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Nein, das hat Stefan aber auch garnicht gesagt. Außerdem ist dein Xilence "450" Watt Gerät ein 300 Watt Gerät. Steht sogar groß drauf: 12V1 + 12V2 = 25A 25x12 sind aber für mich keine 450 Watt. Das Netzteil was momentan drinne ist sieht leider auch nicht viel besser aus. Für eine GTX 460 sollte schon gerne ein ordentliches 450 Watt Netzteil rein, was aber in dein Gehäuse dank OEM Formaten nicht reinpasst.

Falls du es trotzdem mit Modding versuchen möchtest solltest du dir als Netzteil ein BQ System Power 7 450 oder besser anschaffen.
Dieses hätte sonst auch alle anderen benötigten Anschlüsse.

Edit: Nicht gesehen, das du gerade selber Nachgerechnet hast. Das Xilence ist Elektroschrott. Außerdem sind die Noise und Ripple Werte des Netzteils fürn ...

LG. eXquisite


----------



## SpotlightXFX (5. Mai 2014)

GTX 460 -> 200W
CPU 90W
restliche Teile -> 50W

Das ist ganz übertrieben , aber das wird ned gehen. 

Und mal ehrlich , kauft euch ein L8 400W , und ein sharkoon Vaya II Gehäuse , da habt ihr zu 5943736373737% mehr Spaß als mit dem Teil. 
Ausser ihr wollt für 2014 nen 230V Sylvesterböller bauen , dann nur zu


----------



## Valdasaar (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Hab ich was auf den Augen oder ist da wirklich ein Passiv Kühler auf die CPU geschraubt?
Für eine Worksstation würde das noch gut gehen aber zum zoggen......?


----------



## joneskey98 (5. Mai 2014)

Der Passivkühler ist aber riesig und wird von nem 120er Lüfter angehaucht. Mein Core2Duo bleibt bei 40ºC. 

 wie gesagt, das netzteil würde mit neuen löchern reinpassen.
Und das 450er hat bisher gereicht.
Würde der rest vom Pc mit dem Xilence funzen?


----------



## eXquisite (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Mit einem besseren Testsystem sind bei Computerbase ein wenig über 300 Watt fällig geworden. Daher sollte das 450 Watt System Power 7 super für dein System sein.


----------



## eXquisite (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

@Spotlight in das Vaya sowie in jegliches andere ATX Gehäuse passt das NICHT-ATX-OEM Board nicht rein

CPU wird von Vorne belüftet, da ist nichts passiv

und ein L8 bietet die benötigten Anschlüsse nicht!


----------



## 98romi (5. Mai 2014)

Was würde denn passieren, wenn man ein normales ATX-Netzteil an dieses Mainboard anschließt??

Raucht dann das Mainboard ab oder fackelt mir daheim gleich noch die ganze Bude ab oder was passiert dann??


----------



## joneskey98 (5. Mai 2014)

Welche nicht?


----------



## 98romi (5. Mai 2014)

Probieren kann man es ja mal, dass man das Xilence-Netzteil anschließt??
Was soll schon passieren??

Auch wenn das Xilence Schrott ist, momentan verrichtet es einen ordentlichen Dienst mit einem i3 und der besagten GTX 460.

Da der i3 für was anderes benötigt wird, muss für die GTX 460 eben was neues her. Und der PC von Fujitsu steht eben schön bei uns Zuhause rum.


----------



## joneskey98 (5. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stink normaler 24pin und 4 pin cpu

Müsste doch passen


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*



98romi schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne:
> Glaubst du würde das 300W-Netzteil wirklich eine GTX 460 und einen i5 760 packen??


Keine Ahnung, weiß ja nicht, was du für ein Netzteil drin hast. Poste doch mal ein Bild von dem Aufkleber...+




98romi schrieb:


> 2. Edit:
> Ich hab nachgerechnet, das Xilence schafft 300W auf der 12V-Schiene.
> Auf 12V1 11A und auf 12V2 14A, macht zusammen 25A, also 300W.


Und hier ist dein Denkfehler: Du kannst nicht einfach +12V1 und +12V2 addieren, um die Gesamtleistung zu bekommen!
Das funktioniert nur in den wenigsten Fällen (und in denen, in denen das geht, ist das Netzteil Schrott. Siehe 500W Aurum)...

Wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, dass es ein HEC Gerät ist und von den Werten, die du hier preisgegeben hast, ausgehe. Und mir jetzt das HEC Gerät raussuche, dass ebenso zwei +12V Leitungen mit 14 und 11A hat, lande ich beim - 300W Cougar A, dass eine Gesamtleistung auf +12V von gerade einmal 228W hat...



98romi schrieb:


> Wie viel braucht denn ein PC mit ner GTX 460?


k/a, wäre mir aber zu heiß, mit der GraKa. WÜrd sie verscheuern und stattdessen eine 7770 oder ähnliches holen.


SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich , kauft euch ein L8 400W , und ein sharkoon Vaya II Gehäuse , da habt ihr zu 5943736373737% mehr Spaß als mit dem Teil.


Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass wir hier gerade von einem BTX Rechner sprechen?!



joneskey98 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erstens hast du nicht das System, um das es hier gerade geht. DU hast ein Core 2 System, hier geht es um ein LGA1156 System.
Zweitens hilft die Perspektive, die du abgelichtet hast, so viel wie ein umfallender Sack Reis in China - gar nicht. Eben weil man nicht die Pinbelegung sehen kann, die eigentlich wichtiger ist.

Der Stecker von einem WTX Netzteil passt auch in ein ATX Board, schaut dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was aber passieren wird, wenn man Strom drauf gibt, möchte ich nicht wissen...


----------



## 98romi (5. Mai 2014)

Wo finde ich den Aufkleber? Muss ich dazu den PC aufschrauben??

@joneskey98:
Kannst du bitte schnell ein Foto von dem Aufkleber des Netzteils von deinem PC schicken (seriennummer ausblenden hat Stefan Payne gesagt)??

Vielleicht ist es ja das selbe Netzteil wie im W380.

Edit:
@Stefan Payne:
joneskey98 hat exakt den Vorgänger, nämlich das W370, bei mir Zuhause steht das W380, von daher sollten da bis auf die CPU bzw Cpu-Sockel schon ein paar Ähnlichkeiten sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Ja, PC musst dafür öffnen. Der ist dann aber sichtbar am Netzteil. Meist an der Seite, manchmal aber auch unten...

Das Netzteil, was der joneskey98 hat, muss nicht das gleiche sein, was du hast. In OEM Systemen ist es nicht unüblich, wenn dort verschiedene Netzteile von unterschiedlichen Herstellern zum Einsatz kommen. Seins ist von Delta. Deines muss aber nicht das gleiche sein, was er hat. Es kann auch von Hipro kommen und ganz andere Daten haben. Oder von einem ganz anderen Hersteller...


----------



## 98romi (5. Mai 2014)

Gäbe es ATX auf BTX-Adapter??


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Nein
BTX ist ein *Gehäuse* Standard. Verwendet werden dort aber z.T. Standard ATX Netzteile. Nur bei Slimline µBTX kommen spezielle Bauformen zum Einsatz.

Da ihr ja beide FSC Systeme habt, wäre das Delta 500QB, was es auf Pollin.de gibt, eine Option. Ist leider nicht ganz leise, reicht aber für einiges aus. Hab ich selbst getestet 
Eventuell solltet ihr 8pin auf 6pin PCIe Adapter mitbestellen...

ABER:
*Vorher kontrollieren, ob ihr auch wirklich ATX kompatible Netzteilanschlüsse habt* Geht z.b. Auf Wikipedia ganz gut. Da gibts 'nen schönes Diagramm.


----------



## joneskey98 (5. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal mein NT

Der stecker sollte ein stinknormaler atx 2.0 sein. Wie ich es gesehn habe.


----------



## 98romi (5. Mai 2014)

Dieses hier??
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/Mjc3OD...il_FUJITSU_S26113_E538_V50_02_DPS_500QB_.html

Passt das dann sicher??

Wenn ja, 15 Euro wäre glaube ich verkraftbar.

Edit:
Ich glaube der CPU-Anschluss auf dem Fujitsu-Mainboard hat 4pin. Das Netzteil hat aber 8pin. Gibt es dazu Adapter, die dieses Problem lösen??


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Nein, das müsstest du erst mal schauen. Das Netzteil ist z.B. etwa 100mm hoch, verletzt also die ATX Spezifikation. Verschraubung ist aber nach ATX.

Und du müsstest erst mal schauen, ob dein Gerät auch WIRKLICH ATX ist. Dazu müsstest du den Stecker mit dem Diagramm, was ich auf Wikipedia verlinkt habe, vergleichen.


----------



## 98romi (5. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, das müsstest du erst mal schauen. Das Netzteil ist z.B. etwa 100mm hoch, verletzt also die ATX Spezifikation. Verschraubung ist aber nach ATX.
> 
> Und du müsstest erst mal schauen, ob dein Gerät auch WIRKLICH ATX ist. Dazu müsstest du den Stecker mit dem Diagramm, was ich auf Wikipedia verlinkt habe, vergleichen.



Ok, damit kenne ich mich absolut gar nicht aus, ich frag mal joneskey98, vielleicht kennt sich der da etwas besser aus.


----------



## joneskey98 (5. Mai 2014)

10cm ist das im w370 auch hoch

Ja und zwar: 

Mach den Pc auf
Zeihe den Atx Mb stecker
Und vergleiche die Kabelfarben mit den normalen Atx kabelfarben. Sind die gleich passts. Wenn nur ein garuer, der normalerweise grün ist sollte es auch gehen. Dies ist das power on signal. Herszeller verwenden entweder grau oder grün

Edit:
Es sollte mi jedem xbeliebiebigem Atx 2.x  Netzte gehen (google dein Freund und helfer ) beide Pcs haben das selbe Netzteil und Atx anschluss. Nur in einer anderen Baufom. Also sollt beispielsweise auch unser alt bewährtes Xilence gehen. .:freu:.


----------



## 98romi (6. Mai 2014)

Wie? Kann man da einfach die Farben vergleichen und wenn die übereinstimmen, dann passt das Netzteil mit dem Mainboard sicher zusammen, oder wie??

Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.

@Stefan Payne:
Was meintest du denn eigentlich mit der "Standby-Spannung"?? Ich glaube dieses Wort hast du am Anfang dieses Threads mal geschrieben.


----------



## joneskey98 (6. Mai 2014)

Wir treffen uns einfach und dann schau ich mir das an. Aber das Netzteil ist auf jeden Fall das selbe wie das aus dem w370 und ein Atx 2,0


----------



## 98romi (6. Mai 2014)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns einfach und dann schau ich mir das an. Aber das Netzteil ist auf jeden Fall das selbe wie das aus dem w370 und ein Atx 2,0



Und wie hast du das festgestellt, dass Netzteil und Mainboard zusammenpassen?? Wirklich nur an den Farben der Kabel oder noch an was anderem?

Edit:
Das Xilence-Netzteil hat glaub ich ATX 2.2, aber das sollte mit ATX 2.0 trotzdem passen, glaube ich.


----------



## joneskey98 (6. Mai 2014)

Such im Internet nach dem w370 und 380 Netzteil
Du wirst feststellen,  das beide gleich heißen, und das beide atx 2.X sind


----------



## 98romi (6. Mai 2014)

Aber dann kann es doch trotzdem sein, dass die Kabel nicht passen könnten (weil Fertig-PC) oder passen die dann ganz sicher aufs Mainboard, wenn das Netzteil auch ATX ist??


----------



## joneskey98 (6. Mai 2014)

Doch das muss dan normalerweise passen, wenn auf sämtlichen Websites steht das das Atx isz


----------



## 98romi (6. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne hat geschrieben:
"....Weil viele OEM Netzteile liefern nur noch +12V. Inklusive +12V Standby Spannung...."

Wie ist es denn bei normalen ATX-Netzteilen??

Meines Wissens liefern normale Netzteile 12V, 5V, 3,3V und -12V.

Im Internet steht ja, dass das W380 ein ATX-Netzteil hat, dann sollte das doch passen, oder??

Was schon mal zu 99,9% sicher ist:
Das Netzteil im Fujitsu-PC hat eine andere Größe als normale ATX-Netzteile, somit müssen wir da etwas mit dem Akkuschrauber nachwechseln.
Was ich auch gelesen habe, ist, dass das Mainboard ein BTX-Mainboard ist.

Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, ein ATX-Netzteil mit einem BTX-Mainboard.

Die Infos zum Mainboard habe ich von hier:
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...Kmuxc-lNScyQoL7Ig&sig2=sOgZth9loiJV5R5avyEvgw

Was meinte Stefan Payne mit der "Standby-Spannung"??

Edit:
In diesem Link steht das komplette Datenblatt vom W380 (als PDF-Datei).


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Mit der Standby Spannung meine ich die Spannung für den Standby. Der ist bei normalen ATX Geräten bei +5V. Bezeichnet wird das ganze als +5VSB (=5V Standby)

Bei modernen OEM Systemen gibt es nur noch +12V vom Netzteil. Nix anderes mehr. Und auch die Standby Spannung beträgt +12V.
Die +5V und ev. +3,3V werden auf dem Board gewandelt...


----------



## 98romi (6. Mai 2014)

Geht mal bitte in diesen Link hier rein:
https://www.harlander.com/Fujitsu_Celsius_W380_Core_i5_650_32GHz__Win_7_i354_37240.htm

Dann geht auf "Artikel Detail". Dort steht bei "Stromversorgung" ATX daneben.

Ist diese Internetseite vertrauenswürdig bzw kann man dieser Internetseite auch wirklich glauben??

Passt das Xilence-Netzteil dann ganz sicher oder gibt es da auch wieder verschiedene "Arten" von ATX-Netzteilen??

Ich möchte nicht, dass der PC nach 5min gleich kaputt geht, wenn wir das Netzteil einbauen.

@joneskey98:
Kannst du bitte mal deinen 24pin-ATX-Stecker von allen Seiten fotografieren und hier hochladen, damit wir das mal vergleichen können??

Dann können sich das die Leute von PCGH auch mal anschauen und uns (hoffentlich) bestätigen, dass unser PC-Projekt auch wirklich funktioniert.

@Stefan Payne:
Was würde passieren, wenn wir das Xilence-Netzteil reinbauen und das mit dem Mainboard nicht passen sollte??


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Mach doch mal das Seitenteil auf und halt deine Camera da rein. Über andere Systeme zu reden, macht keinen Sinn.
Eben WEIL du nicht weißt, was für ein Netzteil drin ist. Es kann ein (low end) Delta sein, es kann was ganz anderes sein, Ohne den Aufkleber zu sehen, weiß keiner, was du verbaut hast.

Ergo: Deckel aub machen (schau in die Anleitung), Cam rein halten und abdrücken.

Was du hier mit dem Xilence Netzteil möchtest, erschließt mich jetzt nicht. DAs Teil ist Schrott und ganz sicher NICHT besser als das, was aktuell drin ist!

Und joneskey98 hat einen ganz anderen Rechner als du!
Du hast einen Core i irgendwas, er hat noch einen Core 2!


----------



## 98romi (6. Mai 2014)

Und welches Netzteil könnte ich dann nehmen, außer dem Xilence-Netzteil??

Vom Xilence-Netzteil weiß ich halt, dass es für einen i3 + GTX 460 ausreicht.

Ob das integrierte Netzteil von diesem Fujitsu-PC das schafft kann ich nicht sagen.

Oder soll man es erst mal mit dem integriertem 300W-Netzteil probieren??

Oder kann es sein, dass der PC dann einfach ausgeht, weil dem 300W-Netzteil die Puste ausgeht??

Ein anderes Netzteil als das Xilence habe ich leider nicht Zuhause.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

mahc erst mal 'nen Foto von dem Netzteil wo du drin hast.
Halt mal 'ne Latte gegen und schau mal, wie hoch es ist.

Bei 100mm Höhe wäre das DPS-500QB keine schlechte Wahl. Es ist aber nicht unhörbar, nur halbwegs leise. (Lagergeräusche vom High Speed Lüfter)


----------



## 98romi (6. Mai 2014)

Meinst du dieses hier??:
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/Mjc3OD...il_FUJITSU_S26113_E538_V50_02_DPS_500QB_.html

Edit:
Würde dieses Netzteil dann ganz sicher funktionieren??

Die Lautstärke wäre egal, solange das Ding nicht unseren Staubsauger übertönt 

2.Edit:
Ich sehe gerade, dass das Netzteil einen 8pin-Anschluss für die CPU hat. Das Mainboard hat aber nur einen 4pin-Anschluss für die CPU.

Ist das jetzt ein Problem oder gibt es dazu passende Adapter??


----------



## joneskey98 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Naja lauter als ne Geforce FX bekomsmt du's nicht. Keine Angst. Das schafft kein Netzteil 
Ich habe schon öfter gelesen, das man 8 pin cpu stecker auch auf 4 pin einfach draufstecken kann. Sollte das nicht gehen, gibts Adapter


----------



## 98romi (6. Mai 2014)

Kann mir mal jemand nen Link von nem passenden Adapter schicken??

Ich habe im Internet nämlich keine Adapter gefunden...


----------



## joneskey98 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

ORICO CPE4+4/8P-40BR 40cm CPU Power Kabel Strom-adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Beispielsweise


----------



## 98romi (6. Mai 2014)

@Stefan Payne:
Meinst du dieses Netzteil hier??:
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/Mjc3OD...il_FUJITSU_S26113_E538_V50_02_DPS_500QB_.html

Würde das dann auch ganz sicher passen mit den ganzen Spannungen (Standby etc.)??

Würde das dann auch mit dem von joneskey98 vorgeschlagenem Adapter funktionieren??


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Das 500QB hab ich selbst hier neben mir. die ganzen Stecker Uaßer dieser P10 Stecker, der häng halt in der Luft) sind ATX konform. Einzig die Abmessungen sind, aufgrund des Lüfters, nicht ATX konform...


----------



## 98romi (7. Mai 2014)

Was ist denn ein P10-Stecker??

Hast du das QB500 auch für einen Fujitsu Celsius verwendet??

Dann könnte ich mir nämlich sicher sein, dass das für Celsius W380 mit der Standby-Spannung und den ganzen anderen Spannungen etc. passt, ohne das der PC gleich kaputt geht, wenn man ihn mit dem neuen Netzteil einschaltet.

Edit:
Ist das jetzt überhaupt das richtige Netzteil bzw das QB500, welches ich da bei Pollin gefunden habe??


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*



98romi schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein P10-Stecker??


Das ist ein Stecker, den das Netzteil hat, der speziell für das System, für das das Netzteil gedacht ist, ist. Bei anderen Systemen ist dieser Anschluss nutzlos.




98romi schrieb:


> Hast du das QB500 auch für einen Fujitsu Celsius verwendet??


Nein, einem gewöhnlichen AM3+ Rechner (ASUS Sabertooth 990FX, FX8350 mit HD7970)...




98romi schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich mir nämlich sicher sein, dass das für Celsius W380 mit der Standby-Spannung und den ganzen anderen Spannungen etc. passt, ohne das der PC gleich kaputt geht, wenn man ihn mit dem neuen Netzteil einschaltet.


Bis auf die Abmessungen ist das Delta ein gewöhnliches ATX Netzteil mit drei +12V Spannungen und einer Menge S-ATA Anschlüssen, aber nur einem Molex Anschluss.




98romi schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ist das jetzt überhaupt das richtige Netzteil bzw das QB500, welches ich da bei Pollin gefunden habe??


 Ja, 500W Delta für eine neuere Celsius. Um genau zu sein die M470.


----------



## 98romi (7. Mai 2014)

Aber wenn es bis auf die Abmessungen ein "gewöhnliches" ATX-Netzteil ist, passt es dann überhaupt für einen Fertig-PC mit den Spannungen??

Das Pollin-Netzteil ist ja für einen Celsius M470. Wir haben aber den Celsius W380.
Ist das ein Problem??

Welches Netzteil würdest du denn an meiner Stelle jetzt nehmen??

Das Xilence-Netzteil oder lieber das von Pollin kaufen??

Welche Netzteile würden überhaupt für den Celsius W380 gehen?? Xilence und das von Pollin oder nur das von Pollin oder gar keins von beiden??


Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber langsam verliere ich den Durchblick mit ATX und BTX und dem ganzen anderen Zeug...


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Fang noch mal von vorne an.

1. Was für ein Netzteil hast DU. Welche Spannungen liefert das Gerät, was DU in deinem Rechner hast?
2. Welche Abmessungen hat das Netzteil, welches sich in DEINEM Rechner befindet?
3. Ist das alles ATX konform? 
4. Kannst du 'übergroße' Netzteile einbauen?

Dein Problem ist, dass du deinen Rechner bisher nicht geöffnet hast und nachgesehen hast. Wenn du das mal gemacht hättest, wäre dir vieles klarer gewesen. Vieles lernt man auch nur, wenn man es selbst sieht bzw mal 'nen Blick drauf wirft.

Und das ist das, was du mal dringenst machen solltest! Das Seitenteil abmachen und dir die Kiste, die DU hast, mal anschauen. ICH kann dir dabei nicht helfen, da ich deinen Rechner nicht habe. Entsprechend ist das, was ich tue auch nur raten...


Was du mit dem Xilence Netzteil immer noch willst, verstehe ich nicht, da wir dir hier schon ein paar mal gesagt haben, dass es ganz sicher NICHT besser ist als das, was du momentan drin hast...
Und dass es wohl nicht reichen wird, sollte auch klar sein, bei vermuteten 288W auf +12V.


----------



## 98romi (9. Mai 2014)

Hier haben wir ein paar Bilder. Weitere Bilder folgen.

Abmessungen vom Netzteil:
150x86x140

Oder

140x86x150

Keine ahnung wie rum man das schreibt.

Modell:
DPS300AB-44 B


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

kannst noch ein Foto von unten nach oben machen, wo man sieht, was über dem Netz teil ist bzw ob da noch (viel) Luft ist?

Wenn du da noch viel Luft hast (du brauchst etwa 1cm), könntest du das 500QB in Betracht ziehe. Allerdings: Das ist im idle schon nicht so ganz leise, da der Lüfter schon ein ganz schöner Radaubruder ist...
Ist auch noch nicht soo alt, 'nur' 2 jahre etwa...


----------



## joneskey98 (9. Mai 2014)

Es ist von den abmessungen ein ganz normales ATX Nt

Es ist nur mit einem adapter in eine BTX fassung geschraubt.

Kannst du mal genau die Maße sagen?


----------



## 98romi (9. Mai 2014)

Welche genauen Maße hat das QB500??


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Länge. 165mm
höhe: 100mm
Breite: 150mm

Mit anderen Worten: bisserl höher als 'nen Standard ATX Gerät. Passt daher nicht in jedes Gehäuse. Bohrungen für Schrauben sind aber ATX konform.


----------



## joneskey98 (9. Mai 2014)

Ok das ist gut.
Wir haben noch 3mm zum mainboard und nach oben 1cm


----------



## 98romi (9. Mai 2014)

Ist das gut oder brauchen wir nach unten etwas mehr Platz??

In welche Richtung in der Höhe ist das Netzteil größer als ein ATX-Netzteil??
Nach oben oder nach unten?? Wo kommen die 1,4cm dazu??
Weil zum Mainboard sind ja nur 3mm Platz, aber nach oben 1cm.
Würde das QB500 nach unten größer werden, dann hätten wir ein Problem mit dem Mainboard, obwohl dann oben noch genug Platz wäre.
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.

Hier noch ein Foto:


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Wird eng. Wenn ihrs riskieren wollt, könnt ihrs machen. Könnte passen, muss es aber nicht. 
So von weitem, ohne die Geräte je gesehen zu haben, würde ich aber sagen, dass es so ausschaut als ob es vielleicht möglich sein könnte...

Wäre aber nach oben hin höher, von dem Bild ausgehend.


----------



## joneskey98 (9. Mai 2014)

Gott sei dank.... 
Oben kann man auch noch solche komischen blechteile wegmachen.
Das sollte schon gehn...


----------



## 98romi (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Passt das QB500 auch von den Anschlüssen??

Ich meine damit die ganzen Spannung, z.B. die Standby-Spannung.

Das momentan verbaute stimme mit einem normalem ATX-Netzteil überein. Verglichen habe ich die Kabel des momentan eingebaute Netzteils mit diesem hier:
Xilence RedWing Series 500W ATX (SPS-XP500.(12)R3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Kabel des ATX-24pin-Steckers passten von der Farbe.

Ist das QB500 auch ein ganz normales ATX-Netzteil?? Oder ist die Pinbelegung anders??

Außerdem hat das momentan eingebaute Netzteil einen "power supply control"-Anschluss mit 8pins.

Hat das QB500 auch so einen Anschluss??


----------



## joneskey98 (9. Mai 2014)

Dieser hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*



98romi schrieb:


> Passt das QB500 auch von den Anschlüssen??


Hm, gute Frage.
Es hat 1 24pin ATX, 1 8pin CPU, 2 8pin PCIe, 2 6pin PCIe, 7 S-ATA, 1 Molex und ein unbekannter proprietärer Stecker.



98romi schrieb:


> Ich meine damit die ganzen Spannung, z.B. die Standby-Spannung.


Es ist, abgesehen von der Höhe, ein ganz gewöhnliches, Standard ATX Netzteil. Mit ein paar Einschränkungen (also 8pin CPU Stecker statt P4+4)



98romi schrieb:


> Das momentan verbaute stimme mit einem normalem ATX-Netzteil überein. Verglichen habe ich die Kabel des momentan eingebaute Netzteils mit diesem hier:
> Xilence RedWing Series 500W ATX (SPS-XP500.(12)R3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Die Kabel des ATX-24pin-Steckers passten von der Farbe.


Bah, geh weg mit dem Billig Schrott...

Du willst doch nihct deinen Rechner himmeln, oder? Weil bei billigst Netzteilen schaut es nicht selten so aus, wenn man mal was mit denen macht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MkBIXiHAqo
Und dafür ist der Rechner eigentlich zu schade...



98romi schrieb:


> Ist das QB500 auch ein ganz normales ATX-Netzteil?? Oder ist die Pinbelegung anders??


Ja, Standard ATX mit 'normaler' Pinbelegung. Hab es selbst an einem gewöhnlichen AMD 990FX Board mit FX8350 CPU und einer HD7970 betrieben. Bis 450W PRimär bin ich gekommen - mit 2 GraKas, mehr hab ich nicht geschafft...



98romi schrieb:


> Außerdem hat das momentan eingebaute Netzteil einen "power supply control"-Anschluss mit 8pins.
> Hat das QB500 auch so einen Anschluss??


Ja, leider anders belegt. Den solltest du *auf keinen Fall anschließen*

Aber schau erst mal, ob dein aktueller Rechner dieses Kabel braucht oder ob er nicht ev. auch ohne dem startet...


----------



## 98romi (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Wo im Internet kann ich das nachschauen, ob der Celsius W380 diesen Anschluss benötigt??

Kannst du mir bitte damit helfen??


----------



## joneskey98 (9. Mai 2014)

Da wirste nix in google finden. Das muss mann selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## 98romi (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Sollen wir es einfach mal ohne den "power supply control"-Anschluss probieren??

Schätzt ihr geht es auch ohne "power supply control"-Anschluss??

Edit:
Ist das hier auch das QB500??:
http://www.amazon.de/Fujitsu-Comput...?ie=UTF8&qid=1399668955&sr=8-1&keywords=qb500


----------



## 98romi (14. Mai 2014)

Mein Vater hätte noch ein Netzteil:

Fujitsu NPS-400AB B

Würde das für einen i5-760 und eine GTX 460 reichen??


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Also wenn du schon ein Foto reinstellst, dann mach das bitte *richtigrum*, also so, dass man das Etikett auch lesen kann...

Aber das 400AB sollt gerad so reichen. Hatte es selbst mal, war OK, aber nicht soo toll. Wenn du mal 'nen bisserl Geld über hast, solltests tauschen.


----------



## 98romi (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also wenn du schon ein Foto reinstellst, dann mach das bitte richtigrum, also so, dass man das Etikett auch lesen kann...
> 
> Aber das 400AB sollt gerad so reichen. Hatte es selbst mal, war OK, aber nicht soo toll. Wenn du mal 'nen bisserl Geld über hast, solltests tauschen.



Sicher dass das reicht??

Das 400AB hat auch nur 15A auf den beiden 12V-Schienen, das momentan verbaute Netzteil schafft 14A pro Schiene.


Ach ja:
Die GTX 460 braucht mit einem i3-3220 (TDP: 55W, realer Verbrauch: 25W) zusammen 255W, habs gerade eben nachgemessen. Wie viel schafft denn das 400AB auf den 12V-Schienen zusammen??

Also würde der PC mit dem i5 760 325W brauchen (255W+70W) und dann kommt noch eine zweite HDD mit rein (+10W), also 335W. Sollte das gehen??


Edit:
Juhuu, 1000ter Beitrag


----------



## 98romi (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Das 500QB von Pollin ist nun angekommen.

Da das Mainboard aber nur einen 4pin-CPU-Anschluss hat, benötigen wir noch einen Adapter, da ja das Netzteil einen 8pin-Anschluss hat.
Ich habe das hier im Internet gefunden:
http://www.amazon.de/ORICO-Strom-ad...400254971&sr=8-1&keywords=cpu+8+pin+auf+4+pin

Passt das so??

Müssen wir sonst noch irgendwas kaufen??


----------



## 98romi (17. Mai 2014)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber kann uns denn hier niemand mehr weiterhelfen??

Edit:
Wir würden noch dieses Wochenende bestellen wollen, also brauchen wir heute noch eine Antwort.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Versuch den Stecker doch erst mal so drauf zu stecken. Wenn ausreichend Platz ist, geht das. Leider ist dann aber die Verriegelung nicht nutzbar. Bis der Adapter da ist, könnte das aber passen.

Hast du irgendwelches handwerkliche Material zur Hand?


----------



## 98romi (17. Mai 2014)

Welche Verriegelung?? Was meinst du damit??

Den 8pin vom Netzteil auf den 4pin vom Mainboard draufzustecken geht nicht, weil 3mm neben dem 4pin gleich der 24pin vom Mainboard ist. Somit sind wir auf einen Adapter angewießen.


Edit:
Werkzeuge hätte ich genügend Zuhause. Die brauche ich wahrscheinlich unter anderem auch, um das Pollin-Netzteil einbauen zu können.


----------



## joneskey98 (17. Mai 2014)

Theoretisch kann man ja den 8pin in 2 Hälften sägen, dann würde es auch ohne Adapter passen... ist dann nur doof weil der Rest dann einfach unisoliert rumbaumelt. Aner das würde sich auch beheben lassen...(was nicht passt wird passend gemacht)
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## 98romi (17. Mai 2014)

@Stefan Payne:
Welche Verriegelung?? Was meinst du damit??

@joneskey98:
Ich halte nichts davon, weil wenn das Netzteil später Mal (in ein paar Jahren) für ein 8pin-Mainboard benutzt werden würde, dann hätte man das allerselbe Problem, nur umgekehrt.


----------



## joneskey98 (17. Mai 2014)

Mit der Verriegelung meint er die Halteklammer... aber das hält normalerwwise auch so bombenfest.

Aye 100ster Beitrag


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

In ein paar Jahren sollte man das Netzteil nicht mehr nutzen


----------



## joneskey98 (17. Mai 2014)

Naja alles kann man ein zweites mal benutzen. Ehrlichgesagt bin ich aber auch lieber für den Adapter. Dann mus man nichts am Nt verändeen


----------



## 98romi (17. Mai 2014)

Würde der Adapter nun passen oder nicht??
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B008KX...n auf 4 pin&qid=1400254971&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*

Joa, der Adapter sollte passen.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Celsius W280 aufrüsten*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Joa, der Adapter sollte passen.


 
 Der sollte nicht passen,

 der passt garantiert.


----------



## joneskey98 (17. Mai 2014)

Dann ists ja gut


----------



## 98romi (21. Mai 2014)

Der Adapter ist nun ebenfalls angekommen.

Heute Abend haben wir das Pollin-Netzteil nun mal ausprobiert.

Nachdem wir erst mit der Zange nachhelfen mussten, ist das Netzteil nun stabil (und etwas schief) verbaut. 
Das Netzteil funktioniert (bis jetzt) wunderbar, allerdings haben wir es bis auf ein Hoch- und wieder Runterfahren des PCs noch nicht weiter getestet.

Eventuell werden wir uns nochmal melden.

Außerdem möchten joneskey98 und ich uns herzlich bei allen bedanken, die uns hier so fleißig geholfen haben. Besonders möchten wir uns bei Stefan Payne bedanken


----------



## joneskey98 (23. Mai 2014)

Ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn alles dann läuft


----------



## 98romi (23. Mai 2014)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Damit das Pico psu einigermaßen kühl bleibt haben wir einen Lüfter davor eingebaut. (Mit trillionen Kabelbindern) Der hält so bombenfest.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=741496"/>



Das war der falsche Thread 

Das müsste eigentlich hier rein kommen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/331001-pc-mit-picopsu.html


----------



## 98romi (15. Juni 2014)

Also, der Celsius W380 läuft nun seit 2 Wochen mit dem Pollin-Netzteil und der GTX 460.

Bis jetzt noch keine großen Probleme!

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

